# Stingray Slik question



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

I have 2 '76 dated Slik tires with different lettering on each. I would guess they came from 2 different manufacturers. Does anyone know why this was? Thanks


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 20, 2022)

Both made by same mfg. "Carlisle"


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 20, 2022)

My guess.

”C” stands for Carlisle, so they both were made by the same tire company.

The first tire with the Large cool old style font is 1966.
The second tire with the small ugly generic font is 1976.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> My guess.
> 
> ”C” stands for Carlisle, so they both were made by the same tire company.
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that mold lines on the side wall were '70s tires? Don't hate the '70s tires hahaha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

@60sstuff thanks for your help. My other buddy said same thing. That really makes me much happier than 2 '76 tires for sure.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> My guess.
> 
> ”C” stands for Carlisle, so they both were made by the same tire company.
> 
> ...



So the number two on the right could actually mean second decade?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So the number two on the right could actually mean second decade?



I mentioned that on another thread recently, I'm leaning towards that being the case. Someone mentioned the mold lines as an indicator of decade. But that is not what these tires are telling me.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 20, 2022)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 
Now it seems it's confirmed what I told ya.  👍


----------



## indycycling (Nov 22, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So the number two on the right could actually mean second decade?



Not that I’ve ever seen or heard anywhere. That number to the right of the oval containing the month and date are a mystery. 

I have original 60's tires that have that 2 on the right side, so not adding up


----------



## indycycling (Nov 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I mentioned that on another thread recently, I'm leaning towards that being the case. Someone mentioned the mold lines as an indicator of decade. But that is not what these tires are telling me.



I had replied to you previously that mold lines started on tires in the '70's.  60's tires did not have them and that is just one part of properly dating tires, many factors involved and my comments are solely about tires used on Stingrays

Both of your tires are Carlisle "C" however, Carlisle didn't start making bike tires until 68 so neither can be '66.  August and October for sure based on the 8 and 10, '76 for sure on one and even '86 for the other if they kept issuing them that long, I don't know. Since they are different tires with different font for sure I'd think one is 76 for sure, the other likely newer and '86 if still being offered over the counter as replacement tires

I think the 8/August tire is '76 with the 2 on the right and the 10/October tire with the two dots on the right is either '86 or possibly a repro tire, but can't tell from the pics. Does it say Made in USA? pics of the whole tire would help 

Hope this helps


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 22, 2022)

Sorry indy,

Carlisle definitely made tires before 1968.

Here are just 3 of my Survivor Stingrays with their born with dated tires.
M4 Super Deluxe
M4 Deluxe
BA Standard

I will say the last number to the right on a Carlisle tire is a mystery.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 23, 2022)

@indycycling I thought it was you I could not remember.  The mold lines for sure extend further up the side wall on the suspected '76. The one I'm hoping is a '66 the lines stop at the rib and the other extend past almost to the tread. Both tires read made in USA. I will try to get better pics later.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 23, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Sorry indy,
> 
> Carlisle definitely made tires before 1968.
> 
> ...



Morning Chris
Well, as they say, proofs in the pudding - thanks for these great pics as usual

Our FB stingray tire expert had indicated that Carlisle tires for these bikes didn't appear until around '68. The United States Rubber Company "U" stamped tires and the Goodyears stamped with the 3 circles were available prior to and for the first Stingrays in '63. I know his comments were specific to the Westwind tires for sure saying that any C stamped Westwind prior to 68 would have been a '70's tire even without mold lines.  

Well, you've shown two original Westwinds to the contrary, not to mention the 12 4 knobby whitewall rear. I am going to share with him, curious about his reaction, but thanks again for the education once again!


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 23, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Morning Chris
> Well, as they say, proofs in the pudding - thanks for these great pics as usual
> 
> Our FB stingray tire expert had indicated that Carlisle tires for these bikes didn't appear until around '68. The United States Rubber Company "U" stamped tires and the Goodyears stamped with the 3 circles were available prior to and for the first Stingrays in '63. I know his comments were specific to the Westwind tires for sure saying that any C stamped Westwind prior to 68 would have been a '70's tire even without mold lines.
> ...



This is the tire date coding chart I’ve used for decades. Your FB Stingray tire expert might be mislead by the C 12-8 example shown?
Have that FB expert visit the CABE to compare notes on Survivor Stingrays.

Here is another example. These two 1966 Carlisle tires are on my ‘64 S/D.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 23, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> This is the tire date coding chart I’ve used for decades. Your FB Stingray tire expert might be mislead by the C 12-8 example shown?
> Have that FB expert visit the CABE to compare notes on Survivor Stingrays.
> 
> Here is another example. These two 1966 Carlisle tires are on my ‘64 S/D.
> ...



Thanks Chris, same tire date chart I have saved and reference regularly as well. You may be right about his confusion with Carlisle and that 12 8 date. 

I posted your blue SD and the tire pics, but he hasn't responded yet. However, a number of others have responded - some had never seen an early Carlisle before. Several others have confirmed owning original bikes with early 60's Carlisle tires, Westwinds and rears too.  

Thanks for setting us straight!  And you sure own a bunch of these early Carlisles


----------

